# Saddle Company fitters/tree adjusters



## MotherOfChickens (21 November 2017)

are there any in the Central Belt/Southern Scotland? Really just want a tree widening. Have asked about on FB but nothing. TIA


----------



## EventingMum (21 November 2017)

I don't know about The Saddle Company but Donald McLellan has altered trees in Albions and Ideals for me.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (29 November 2017)

just saw this, sorry-do you have contact details for him please? since noone at the SC will answer me on FB/email.


----------



## EventingMum (4 December 2017)

He's at Millbrae Saddlery and the number is 01355 573000. He tends to be about in the mornings but out saddle fitting in the afternoons. Your best bet would be to take the horse to him, he's near Jackton, just outside East Kilbride. He has a small arena so he can see the horse ridden etc, he won't travel a distance unless there is a number of horses/saddles.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (6 December 2017)

thank you-have found someone more local now but good to know!


----------



## TPO (22 February 2018)

There was only me and Anne Scott covering Scotland as far as I was aware. I gave it up years ago but I'm pretty sure Anne still does it. You'll find her on Facebook or Google. I think she's in Aberdeen but she does cover central and travels down


----------



## coss (22 February 2018)

Anne Scott is north of Aberdeen but does travel great distances.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (22 February 2018)

thanks all-sold the saddle, way too difficult to schedule an appointment that I could make and found something I liked more.


----------

